# neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks



## Mr_Hitman (10. Dezember 2015)

*neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Hallo Leute,

habe die neue Roccat Tyon und leider lässt sich die maus zwar bewegen, aber reagiert auf keine klicks. Der Treiber ist auch runtergeladen (maus bewegte sich ja auch ohne treiber). PC ist auch neugestartet. Den Treiber kann ich ja auch normal öffnen und alles einstellen aber er will einfach nicht auf klicks reagieren.

Einstellungen bei der Treibersoftware funktionieren (farbe der maus lässt sich ändern z.b.) auch die Klicks nimmt er war (da gibt es so eine statistik wieviel klicks ich schon gemacht habe). die zählt er also mit. Nur macht Windows nichts.

gruß


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Wie sieht es an einem anderen PC aus?


----------



## Mr_Hitman (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

hab die Maus an einem Laptop getestet... das gleiche wie bei meinem desktop PC. die maus lässt sich bewegen nur funktionieren keine tasten.


----------



## FlyingPC (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Dann vielleicht mal Roccat anschreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Also wenn gar keine Tasten funktionieren, und das an jedem PC,  so hast du entweder ein irgendwie kaputtes Profil hinterlegt,  oder die Maus hat ein Problem. 

Der erste Verdächtige wäre für mich zwar eigentlich der Treiber, aber dann sollte sie zumeist an anderen PCs mit den Windows Bordtreibern laufen.


----------



## Mr_Hitman (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

dadurch das die tasten an 3 unterschiedlichen Systemen nicht funktioniert haben, werde ich die zurück schicken... außerdem ist Ersatz schon unterwegs (amazon super kundenservice). werde mich melden sobald das neue teil da ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Welche Betriebsysteme laufen denn auf den Rechnern?


----------



## krankyphobious (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

Die "Neue" Roccat, aha...die ist schon seit über einem Jahr auf dem Markt (vor 1,5 Jahren vorgestellt) 

Hatte ich bis vor zwei tagen auch hier (von Amazon für 69,99€ anstelle von 107€).
Mein Modell funktionierte zwar, war aber für so eine teure Maus furchtbar!
Maustasten links + rechts standen sich immer im Weg (der Spalt zwischen den beiden Tasten war kaum vorhanden).
Und das Mausrad ratterte laut und saß locker.
+ ein sehr gut hörbares lautes ausfedern des DPI-Umschalters.

Ergonomie war zwar generell gut, aber die Mausoberfläche (besonders rechts) bietet bei mir überhaupt keinen Halt.


..nachdem ich einige Logitech, Steelseries, Microsoft, Roccat, Mionix, ... hatte nach ZOWIE um.


----------



## Mr_Hitman (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

fand die maus klasse! 
Die Maus wurde an Windows 10 und an Windows 7 getestet.
am Montag melde ich mich nochmal, dann kommt der ersatz.


----------



## krankyphobious (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

@Mr_Hitman: 

Wie kannst du behaupten die Maus sei "Klasse" wenn bei keinem Rechner die Tasten funktionieren?


----------



## Mr_Hitman (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

das heißt ja nicht das jede Roccat Tyon nicht funktioniert, oder ?
Von der Ergonomie und Qualität war ich persönlich jedenfalls überzeugt.


----------



## Mr_Hitman (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: neue Roccat Tyon lässt sich bewegen aber reagiert nicht auf klicks*

hallo,

die neue maus ist da und es läuft alles gut. war anscheinend defekt.


----------

